# Polished Bliss®: Audi A1 S-Line...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello and a Happy New Year to you all :wave:

This was one of the first cars to come through the PB doors in 2011 all ready for its All Surface Protection Detail:





































Usual wash process applied here, beginning with a thorough pre-rinse of the wheels, tyres and arches:










The wheels were then sprayed with R222 wheel gel:










Then agitated with a Swissvax brush and wheel woolies:



















Followed by a quick rinse:










Tardis next to remove a few tar spots:




























Another rinse followed this before Iron-X was applied to remove some light iron contamination:










After a minute or so you can see it doing its thing:










The wheel woolies were again used here to give the Iron-X a bit of agitation:










And then rinsed a final time:










Onto the tyres and arches now, these were sprayed with Meguiars Super degreaser (4:1):




























Super degreaser was also used on the engine bay:




























The car was then foamed with APC at a temperature of approx 60 degrees:










Left to dwell for a minute or two:










Then rinsed at high pressure at 60 degrees:










Final job before washing the car was to clean all the door shuts and exterior trim with APC (4:1):










This was given a quick rinse off and the car was then washed with the 2 bucket method and a lambswool wash mitt:










Another rinse!










Then another application of tardis, this time to the glass and paintwork:










Wiped off with a microfibre towel:










The car was then put inside ready to be dried (no claying this time as there were no signs of contamination) with the Black Baron:



















The engine bay was dressed with Aerospace 303 sprayed from a Swissvax mixer bottle:










LSP for this one was Werkstat Acrylic so up first was the Prime:










This was worked into the paint, going round the whole car before buffing off with a deluxe mega towel:










Then the first of 3 coats of Jett Trigger was applied to the paintwork and trim:










Meanwhile, the wheels were being sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant:



















Buffing off after approx 20 mins:










Tyres dressed with 3M:










Tailpipe polished with Raceglaze Alutec:










Exterior glass was polished and protected with Werkstat Prime Strong:










By this time the owner had arrived so we cracked on without taking any more pics but the rest of the process was as follows:

- Interior fully hoovered and wiped down.
- Glass cleaned with 3M.
- Mats protected with 303 Fabric Guard.
- Door shuts protected with Werkstat Prime.
- Door seals conditioned with Swissvax Seal.
- Engine bay wiped down.
- Paintwork and glass wiped down with Werkstat Acrylic Glos.
- Tyres buffed off.

And here are the afters 




































































































Thanks for looking!

Clark


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy write up with the usual high standard of finish Clarke:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb :thumb:


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Lovely work Clark, car looks lovely! did it take you long to carry out the job?

Tel


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

TelTel said:


> Lovely work Clark, car looks lovely! did it take you long to carry out the job?
> 
> Tel


Around 6 hours mate.


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Great work as usual. Nice little cars, my girlfriends away to order one in the next couple of weeks. Cant wait to get my hands on a new car for a change !!


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Around 6 hours mate.


Ah thats not bad going i suppose, i see you had your thermals on! lol, cold out there. The Iron cut seems to be a good product, i havent yet used it myself. good work tho and good simple write up. :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice clark,


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Clark :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work :argie: dw first with the a1


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

nice 

so what big jobs you got coming up this year then?


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Superb work Clark excellent photo's.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice not seen one of these on the road yet.


----------



## leeds2592 (Sep 28, 2010)

Very weird looking car.

Great work though, looks spotless. 

Can't wait to get my Werkstat Acrylic kit ordered this week :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Great work and report!:thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Estuardo_VW (Aug 20, 2007)

Great write up. did you detail the Cupra R that is next to the A1?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very good work and some good reflections  Well Done


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice work,looks great


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Top work as always fella


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Top work as usual! Was toying with the idea of getting one of these.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice detail with a great finish. The car though....bit of a marmite moment going on here for me.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great work as usual lads!:thumb:


----------



## barrym-usa (May 17, 2009)

Looks great - as usual. I'd never seen an A1 before.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Fantastic work Clark!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> nice
> 
> so what big jobs you got coming up this year then?


You'll just have to wait and see :thumb:



Estuardo_VW said:


> Great write up. did you detail the Cupra R that is next to the A1?


No, that belongs to my dad. It was getting some mechanical work done at the garage behind us. It's on a maintenance plan with us but I never bother posting pics of it when it comes in 



Mr_Scisco said:


> Nice detail with a great finish. The car though....bit of a marmite moment going on here for me.


It's got a few funny angles but it certainly grew on me as the day went on.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Quality work as always guys.:thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Had a read over on AudiSport as well, Clark. Great results!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

As always nice work from the PB team.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Super looks great


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I see you managed to squaeeze in a pic of the Crap Max Clark!

I'm quite liking these A1s actually.


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

Damn, I was hoping to be first with these. My mother just received one yesterday. Fantastic little car, especially with 1.4TFSI/S-Tronic combo.

Top job as always.


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Perfect work as always! And an educational and beautiful write-up as well :thumb:

Quick question about the Iron X. What is the best way to fully benefit of its working?
I see you first spraying, then waiting and after a few minutes some agitation and a full rinse. Is this the best way to use it?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Jim_S said:


> Perfect work as always! And an educational and beautiful write-up as well :thumb:
> 
> Quick question about the Iron X. What is the best way to fully benefit of its working?
> I see you first spraying, then waiting and after a few minutes some agitation and a full rinse. Is this the best way to use it?


Spray, let it sit for 30 seconds or so then agitate it with a brush or mf cloth for wheels then rinse. Repeat if necessary.

Same applies for paintwork, but miss out the brushing obviously - you sometimes need 2 or 3 passes to get the desired result if it's large iron deposits but it will do the job.

Applying and then rinsing off won't get the best out of the product, you definitely need to agitate it of some sort


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job mate - I must admit I wasn't sure on these, but having seen one up close a few weeks ago at Poole Audi I was impressed. The GF hopes to order one in the Summer :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

great work.
I do like these motors. Wouldn't drive one myself mind......more for the missus


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely job by you Clark as always, car is ok from the front but a minger from the rear, alomost as bad as the Mini Countryman's tail end, on the A1 it has too many links with the Q7 which just looks qworng imo, nice colour scheme on this one and the interiors are the usual high quality Audi fayre.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Clark @ PB said:


> Spray, let it sit for 30 seconds or so then agitate it with a brush or mf cloth for wheels then rinse. Repeat if necessary.
> 
> Same applies for paintwork, but miss out the brushing obviously - you sometimes need 2 or 3 passes to get the desired result if it's large iron deposits but it will do the job.
> 
> Applying and then rinsing off won't get the best out of the product, you definitely need to agitate it of some sort


Do polished Bliss sell this? Iron x . cant fing on their website


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

slineclean said:


> Do polished Bliss sell this? Iron x . cant fing on their website


I don't think so but I think they do AF Iron Out which is ment to be top notch! As well as Wolf's Decon. :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

alexjb said:


> I don't think so but I think they do AF Iron Out which is ment to be top notch! :thumb:


I thought that , i know that post is abit old now and wondered if they prefer AF Iron out now.


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

slineclean said:


> I thought that , i know that post is abit old now and wondered if they prefer AF Iron out now.


I don't think they've ever sold it. CYC do. Haven't tried Iron out so can't really comment but loads of reviews on here I should think


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

You won't be disappointed with Iron Out


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm all set for AF iron out, do you know when it will be back in stock ?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

What you recommend between ' megiuares all purpose or super degreaser?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice car mate


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Always a top work


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Looks really nice. 

As it happens in the next couple of months, ill be ordering a new A1 S-line for the wife and an A3 S-Line sportback for me. The A3 will also be in Scuba Blue and I'd have never of thought of using Werkstat on that colour. I currently have a Candy White VW Scirocco so use Werkstat Prime, trigger and Jet on that. Nice to know I can continue to use the same products.


----------

